# 4mg of Folic Acid?



## rachelrhin0

Anyone taking 4mg of folic acid? The normal dose is 1mg a day. My doctor put me on 4mg daily. I'm taking so much bc in my 1st pregnancy my daughter had a brain defect where she was missing part of her brain ( the courpus collusam (sp?)). They are making me gag though. As soon as water touches them in my mouth the start to disolve, FAST! They choke me up and make me gag. Anyone else have to take a larger amount to furhter prevent NTD's?


----------



## Tegans Mama

I do. My daughter has Spina Bifida. I take 5mg a day. They make me gag too, but I have been taking them for almost 4 months and it does get easier, I promise.


----------



## RobenR

After the chromosomal problems we had that resulted in the loss of our last baby, I was on 5 mg/day up until I hit 6 months pregnant. 

It does get easier, try taking them with food - I found supper was best and a lot of juice.


----------



## babybaillie

I was started on 5mg a week ago, if u have a mouth full of juice that helps.


----------



## MiissMuffet

I take 5 mg a day- if u are taking more than u need to its ok because they are water soluable so any excess that your body doesn't use will be weed out ... :)


----------

